# American Idol 2010



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Auditions round starts tonight.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes!!!!!! I cannot wait! :righton:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

If this show goes the way of SYTYCD and DWTS I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Im planning to watch this and Biggest Loser tonight.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I plan on watching paint dry


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> If this show goes the way of SYTYCD and DWTS I'm not getting my hopes up.


It did _that_ a few seasons ago... or have you forgotten? The one saving grace is that I now know the nature of the beast so I at least, won't be dissapointed.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I just finished installing a broadcast HDTV antenna at Madame Tussaud's wax museum in Washington, DC, so that they can watch tonight's show there in HDTV. They are supposed to have some kind of tie-in to the show, but I'm not sure exactly what it is.

P.S.

Not that I'm the kind of guy who goes for inflatable dolls or anything, but their Angelina Jolie figurine is a babe!

And for the ladies, I have to tell you that George Clooney looks like the real deal, too.


----------



## memory (Nov 12, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Im planning to watch this and Biggest Loser tonight.


+1


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Kind of disappointing for a Season Debut. The bad singers weren't terribly bad enough (for laughs) and the good singers weren't terribly good enough to be memorable for the most part. 

Only one singer stood out for me in the 'good' category and that was the guy recovering from cancer. Really good voice and his upper range was steller. He needs more edge though. Time will tell if he has it. The pretty girl with the black hair and huge smile was good too. 

A lot of the bad singers were unoriginal, seeming like they were trying to imitate funny bad singers from past seasons. Tired, recycled stuff. 

I still enjoyed the show somewhat, just didn't have any big laughs or "Wow" moments. Hostile guy (with the heavy black frame plastic glasses) was kind of funny. Cancer guy was pretty good. Otherwise just run-of-the-mill AI fare for me. Disappointing for a debut.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My wife's addicted to this show, whereas I have little interest.

All I know is that last night, when she was watching in another room, I just kept hearing these 2 comments over and over:

"Honey - you gotta see this", and...

"Hahahahahahahaha" (laughter).


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

The drummer guy with two broken arms had a good audition. Tons of stage presence.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Why in hell would anyone choose the song, "Yesterday", to showcase his talent? It's not like the world needs another version of it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, we finally broke down and are going to try this show for the first time ever. I'm familiar with the format and the personalities involved, so I expected that this first audition show isn't going to be super-interesting. We'll see how long we can last before we're either totally sucked in or totally disgusted.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Victoria Beckham looked awful - scary looking.

I'm also glad I recorded this - the auditions are getting less and less interesting every year and other than Hollywood week, that's the only part of the show I watch.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

We thought Victoria looked much better during the 2nd hour (2nd day.) Wife and I both thought Kara must've done her makeup.

Seemed like they included many more good auditions than they normally do.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess I enjoyed it ... or at least I didn't go to bed mad. To me, it was the usual smattering of bad singers (if you can call them that) and good, raw talent.

You're right, _peak, _cancer guy (anyone catch his name?) was the highlight of the show, but as you later point out, I too was dissapointed. As premiers go, this one was a loser.

I guess Victoria looked ok. I wouldn't know her from Adam (er Eve) if I ran into her. She did somehow look better later in the show, but she looked haggard and old in the beginning. I liked her just the same. I thought I'd miss Paula a little more than I did (or didn't). Victoria seemed to fill the vacancy nicely.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I was happy with last nights show .. I'm sure we'll get to the weirdos, but perhaps they will lean towards the good over the bad during auditions.

Hopefully this isn't much of a spoiler for folks, but the number of finalists will be down a bit from last year .. Looks like the "Final 36" just didn't give people the opportunity to invest in what was to become the "Top 12" .. I think this will be a good thing.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I recorded last nights show, haven't watched it yet. I guess Ellen D. comes on during the finalist judging? I'm looking forward to her comments.
*Just went to the web site, I didn't realize there are guest judges for this part.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I read that Mrs. DeGeneres will start during Hollywood Week.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

say-what said:


> Victoria Beckham looked awful - scary looking.


Scary yes, but my wife and I enjoyed not listening to Paula.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I read that Mrs. DeGeneres will start during Hollywood Week.


Good, thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I read that Mrs. DeGeneres will start during Hollywood Week.


She will be a very interesting addition, I hope she does well.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

say-what said:


> Victoria Beckham looked awful - scary looking.


 I felt sorry for her. Possible (probable) eating disorder perhaps? Seems nice though.

Speaking of nice... Ryan Seacrest is so good with the contestants and families as they prepare and wait for auditions. Either he's a _really_ good actor or he is a genuine, down-to-earth, nice guy. Personally i think he's more important to the show than Simon is.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

say-what said:


> Victoria Beckham looked awful - scary looking.


Agreed.

I thought the show was OK. I still wish they'd show more people performing (good or bad) and not as much behind the scenes crap about the performers, which I just FF through anyway. I don't care if someone's dog died when they were a kid or if their dad was a bootlegger, I just want to hear them sing.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I thought the show was OK. I still wish they'd show more people performing (good *or bad) and not as much behind the scenes crap about the performers, which I just FF through anyway. I don't care if someone's dog died when they were a kid or if their dad was a bootlegger, I just want to hear them sing.*


I agree. That is why I record it, and watch it the next day. If I want all of the background stuff, I will go to the web site. FF/30sec Skip, and the remote are my friends.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I had the recording playing in the background as I did other things. 
A lot of folks at work watch and discuss the show so I guess I follow a little just to be a part of that conversation.
There were some pretty good contestants for the first show as previously mentioned and then there were the requisite nails-on-the-chalkboard. Sometimes the later are good for a chuckle, but, I hope they and the audience realize that these bad contestants have gone through many early weeding-out rounds already before getting on TV, so the producers have put them on just to be made fun of. It's a little disingenuous when you think about it. 
I wish my daughter-in-law would have tried out again but my first grand-kiddo is on the way. 
(she just missed out making it to the TV round the season after Carrie Underwood - they didn't want another blond-haired blue-eyed small town Oklahoma girl on the next season)


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like people don't miss Paula at all:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100113/ap_on_en_tv/us_tv_american_idol_ratings


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

They promoted it like crazy this year so that didn't hurt.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe Paula's absence will be felt more once the regular season starts. But for now, I'll be sorry to see Victoria go after tonight.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for that post HDG. I didn't realize that AI was on again tonight. Fire up the DVR. Who is guest judge next week?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I read that Mrs. DeGeneres will start during Hollywood Week.


Which is being taped this week, BTW .. We should be nearing the end of day 3 having had a lot of cuts already and other folks very, very tired.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> Thanks for that post HDG. I didn't realize that AI was on again tonight. Fire up the DVR. Who is guest judge next week?


It looks like they're changing locations tonight to Atlanta ... Mary J. Blige is guesting. Bye-bye, Vicky.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Next week they'll show the auditions in Chicago with Shania Twain guesting on Tuesday ...and Wednesday it'll be Orlando's turn with Kristin Chenoweth guesting.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just watched the first show.
I didn't realize that Keith Richards was a guest judge. :lol:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Apparently, others saw the same thing that I did.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

There should be a written rule in AI that says that if a contestant can sing, all antics are forgiven. 

It looks like the three regular judges already follow that rule (re: Holly the guitar-lady), but Mary didn't get the word.  She obviously voted with her eyes and not her ears.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone surprised at how Mary J. acted while on the show? Seemed very childish to me.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> Anyone surprised at how Mary J. acted while on the show? Seemed very childish to me.


Yes, she was very unsympathetic. :nono:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I couldn't tell if she just had the giggles, or was really laughing at the contestants.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I couldn't tell if she just had the giggles, or was really laughing at the contestants.


She was truly laughing at several, but tried to cloak that as best she could.

Since she's not a regular, and had to see some of the bizzare performances close up....likely I would have struggled reacting much differently....but then...I like to laugh at many things.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

In the end, she came across an uncaring and self-absorbed flash in the pan. I can understand that their may have been many funny moments during the long auditions, but she could have been a bit more sensitive, if not understanding. The others didn't seem to have a problem masking it, but maybe that's experience.

Either way, I'm sure glad she's not a regular.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Yes, she was very unsympathetic. :nono:


Oh come on.....they all roll their eyes, throw up their hands, and generally do not hide their feelings. And lets not even talk about Simon (whom I'm going to hate to see leave).
They all showed sympathy to those that deserved it. I mean....look how they treated General Larry Platt, who will soon have the a number one downloaded song, and Shiido Be Dii man (or whatever his name is), the judges gave him a second chance, and he is going to Hollywood.
But really..there were many that won't even sound good singing in the shower. :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> _[...]_ They all showed sympathy to those that deserved it. _[...]_


And *she* was - for the most part - sympathetic. But she had her lapse moments. Blurting out a laugh in the middle of an audition only brought attention to her and showed her lack of experience as a judge.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Oh come on.....they all roll their eyes, throw up their hands, and generally do not hide their feelings. And lets not even talk about Simon (whom I'm going to hate to see leave).
> They all showed sympathy to those that deserved it. I mean....look how they treated General Larry Platt, who will soon have the a number one downloaded song, and Shiido Be Dii man (or whatever his name is), the judges gave him a second chance, and he is going to Hollywood.
> But really..there were many that won't even sound good singing in the shower. :lol:


I agree. All are a little mean at times.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDG said:


> And *she* was - for the most part - sympathetic. But she had her lapse moments. Blurting out a laugh in the middle of an audition only brought attention to her and showed her lack of experience as a judge.


But again, they all do that that to various extremes. Just might have been the editing that made her look worse.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> But again, they all do that that to various extremes. Just might have been the editing that made her look worse.


Can't argue with that, _BP_. Maybe she just p!ssed me off with the Holly (Guitar Lady) thing.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDG said:


> Can't argue with that, _BP_. Maybe she just p!ssed me off with *the Holly (Guitar Lady) thing.*


That was a bit weird. I turned to Melissa and remarked "does she think she is on Let's Make A Deal? :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> That was a bit weird. I turned to Melissa and remarked "does she think she is on Let's Make A Deal? :lol:


She doesn't like Country, maybe?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDG said:


> She doesn't like Country, maybe?


Who, Guitar Girl?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I agree. All are a little mean at times.


come on Dawg!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HDG said:


> There should be a written rule in AI that says that if a contestant can sing, all antics are forgiven.
> 
> It looks like the three regular judges already follow that rule (re: Holly the guitar-lady), but Mary didn't get the word.  She obviously voted with her eyes and not her ears.


It really wasn't professional of Guitar-girl to be like that and I can see why one of the Judges would have a problem with it. perhaps it was easier for the other Judges to just let it go because they've seen so many other oddball auditions .. Seems they actually had to think about letting it go.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Who, Guitar Girl?


:lol: No, Mary.:lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It really wasn't professional of Guitar-girl to be like that and I can see why one of the Judges would have a problem with it. perhaps it was easier for the other Judges to just let it go because they've seen so many other oddball auditions .. Seems they actually had to think about letting it go.


That's why they pay Mary the big bucks ... to be exposed to people like that - raw unprofessionals.

This is, after all, a singing competition. All else is inconsequencial (well, with the possible exception of carrying a big hairy chip on your shoulder).


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I sure hope that the producers are holding back on showing us their best contestants from Boston and Atlanta. If not, this is shaping up as the weakest season ever in terms of raw vocal talent. Honestly I haven't heard a single audition yet where I thought, "He/She could be in the Top Ten." 

"Pants On The Ground" might be a breakout hit though. :lol:


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

For those who missed it, here is General Larry Platt with his original "Pants on the Ground" as seen last Weds on American Idol to end the show: http://www.iviewtube.com/videos/116338/larry-platt-pants-on-the-ground-%28american-idol-season-9-video%29 The link is to VIEWTUBE which has a version with excellent sound. It also may last longer than a link to YouTube because the FOX/AI lawyers will probably be trying to take down "unauthorized" net versions while they think of ways to make money off of it.

Once you listen to the Original, above, check out this devastating send-up of Neil Young singing "Pants on the Ground"http://www.hulu.com/watch/120690/late-night-with-jimmy-fallon-neil-young---pants-on-the-ground Enjoy! :lol:

p.s. NBC lawyers are trying to shut down all the "unauthorized" Jimmy Fallon videos too.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Pants on the Ground has been the highlight of the season so far.
A bit more about "The General"
http://www.crmvet.org/vet/plattl.htm
http://www.crmvet.org/


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I enjoyed Kara and Randy's beat box, it was very funny. Every week I watch I think there may be a chance the show makes it without Simon.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally heard some really good voices on AI Season 9. Two in Chicago and a few more in Orlando. A good voice is just the start, but a necessary start. Most of the good ones I heard weren't trying to channel (ape) the sound and style of some well-known singer. I can't stand apes. 
Maybe there's some hope for this season yet....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Look, I'm new to this AI stuff, but I haven't seen anyone perform particularly well. I'm hoping it's like SYTYCD, where you don't get to know most of the top performers until just before the performance shows.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Look, I'm new to this AI stuff, but I haven't seen anyone perform particularly well. I'm hoping it's like SYTYCD, where you don't get to know most of the top performers until just before the performance shows.


It seems that the really bad singers and the feel good stories get put on tv during the auditions, IMO it's rarely the best singers.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Even Brett Favre caught the fever. After beating the Dallas Cowboys last weekend there was this boisterous celebration inside the Vikings' locker room:


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Look, I'm new to this AI stuff, but I haven't seen anyone perform particularly well. I'm hoping it's like SYTYCD, where you don't get to know most of the top performers until just before the performance shows.


It is exactly the same. They will send hundreds of the "gold ticket" winners to compete in elimination rounds to end up with a top 12 (or 13 or whatever). It is very rare that any of the finalists are shown during their auditions. As scottandregan said, mainly just the bad singers, jokes and feel-good stories during the audition shows.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

At this stage the better singers are shown in short teaser clips usually, not full audition. The best singers are often not shown at all until Hollywood or beyond. 

There were some teaser clips, particularly in Orlando, which showed real promise. There was an Asian-American guy in Chicago (full audition) who had a real nice voice, and a big African-American guy in Chicago with curly hair and glasses who also had some pipes. If there was anyone in Boston or Atlanta the producers are holding back on them, imo.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought Dallas was strong with a lot of contenders. In fact I'll predict that Dallas will represent about half of the Top Twenty. 

The judges oo'd and aah'd about a lot of Denver contestants too but I didn't hear it. A couple of the girls had musical style and uniqueness but very small voices. Has a small voice ever seriously contended on AI? Not that I can recall though I did miss a couple of seasons. 

I realize that the producers only show what they want to show (what they think makes for the best TV) during audition shows, but even with that in mind it was pretty clear that the cupboard was bare in Boston and chock full in Dallas. 

Denver seemed to have a lot of 'personality' contestants but no serious contenders that I heard. Of course they could be holding back on a couple....

Still, the prediction stands. About half of the Top 20 will be from Dallas.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> I thought Dallas was strong with a lot of contenders. In fact I'll predict that Dallas will represent about half of the Top Twenty.
> ...
> Still, the prediction stands. About half of the Top 20 will be from Dallas.


I'll bet you're a little wrong.  (The top 24 is already leaked on the internet)


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I'll bet you're a little wrong.  (The top 24 is already leaked on the internet)


Now where's that link?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Now where's that link?


Top 24 spoiler link below...you've been warned! :lol:



Spoiler



http://www.buddytv.com/articles/american-idol/american-idol-season-9-top-24-33812.aspx

This site has better info/pics http://www.joesplaceblog.com/2010/01/the-top-24-of-american-idol-9/


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting. How can you tell which audition they were all at? It stands to reason that someone from MA was at Boston, someone from Ill was at Chicago, etc, but a lot of them are not from the state auditions were held in. Sometimes it says which audition but other times not. 
Also, sometimes names are crossed out; what's that all about? There was the one in FLA who's Dad leaked his status into the Top 24 to the news who got kicked off, but what about the others? Is there speculation involved or are the remaining names certain?

My new prediction: Top Five all from TX. 

p.s. they do add the following:


> Of course, as is the case with all spoilers, these should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

For me this has been the most boring of all audition rounds in any season. One big laugh with General Platt. Other than that just a lot of buffoonery, fluff, melodrama (the sob stories), and filler. Very little actual singing of any consequence. Very few authentic moments. Very few laughs. Just like all the other seasons, one might say, but in my view even worse. A huge waste of time only made bearable with a DVR blazing through bloat and crap for the occasional moment of authenticity, laughter, or talent. Very few and far between this season so far imo.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> *For me this has been the most boring of all audition rounds in any season. [...]*


So true.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

We might've been a little spoiled last season with the high caliber of the Top 10-12 talent, and the entertainment value of the less serious ones too. Remember that guy (Norman?) who was so outlandishly over-the-top and unique. And that Russian girl from NY (Svetlana?) who kept singing the same song over and over again and would stop at nothing to be the center of attention. Good Stuff. Even Bikini girl had a certain... uh... visual if not aural appeal. She was terrific eye candy until she had those two big air bags installed.

Yeah there was a lot more fun going on last season. Maybe tonight things will pick up a bit....


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> We might've been a little spoiled last season with the high caliber of the Top 10-12 talent, and the entertainment value of the less serious ones too. Remember that guy (Norman?) who was so outlandishly over-the-top and unique. And that Russian girl from NY (Svetlana?) who kept singing the same song over and over again and would stop at nothing to be the center of attention. Good Stuff. Even Bikini girl had a certain... uh... visual if not aural appeal. She was terrific eye candy until she had those two big air bags installed.
> 
> Yeah there was a lot more fun going on last season. Maybe tonight things will pick up a bit....


Are you talking about the Puertorican girl _Tatiana_? Your description surely fits her. :lol:


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

HDG said:


> Are you talking about the Puertorican girl _Tatiana_? Your description surely fits her. :lol:


 Oh, she was Puerto Rican?? Yes, yes, Tatiana! She's the one I'm thinking of. I was only off by a couple of thousand miles  Yes, she was a lot of fun though IIRC she did get under the skin of many viewers who didn't enjoy her at all. Definitely a Drama Queen.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> Oh, she was Puerto Rican?? Yes, yes, Tatiana! She's the one I'm thinking of. I was only off by a couple of thousand miles  Yes, she was a lot of fun though IIRC she did get under the skin of many viewers who didn't enjoy her at all. Definitely a Drama Queen.


She got under the skin of just about everybody she was exposed to. :lol: Drama Queen is an apt description, too!

I wonder why we didn't see her this season. As pushy as she was, I would have thought we hadn't seen the last of her. :sure:


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

I am virtually certain that this is the press making this up. But would Howard make a good replacement for Simon?

Some "Yes" Thoughts:
- Howard is so polarizing and famous (or infamous?) that people either love him with a passion or hate him with a passion. Both groups will watch to see what he says next... and the middle will take a peek too.
- Howard is honest and will say what he thinks
- Howard has done TV, Radio, Pay Per View and has introduced/helped bands through his radio show over the years (Bon Jovi, Spin Doctors, Billy Squire, Foo Fighters (unplugged) and many other new and existing musicians over the years
- Howard is a smart and shrewd business man

Some "No" Thoughts
- Howard is very polarizing that he will attract negative attention (Religious Right, Censors etc) who will pressure the show (and their sponsors) for real and imagined transgressions
- Howard will not last in a structured environment with the other judges/seacrest etc.
- Hiring Howard will not just for a judges spot but for his baggage which may not sit well with other cast members.
- The show will be more about Howard that American Idol

What do you think?


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Honestly on Howard - I think he probably talked about being a judge on his show offhand because AI was brought up and he loves AI. Media picked up on it since he is in contract negotiations with sirius. I dont think he would do it - he hates to travel/fly and is a big germaphobe so the thought of going to all the cities and being around so many people would probably keep him off it. But it makes for good publicity so why not let the media roll with it (and helps his negotiations)!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Howard can be obnoxious, rude and even _[hee-hee]_ stern ... why not try him out?


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Howard Stern would certainly make a big splash and (probably) make everyone forget about Simon Cowell, but does he (Stern) have any particular musical expertise? I don't know that Ellen does either but she seems to be a net positive for the show so far though we haven't seen much of what she has to say. At least she's funny. 

Musically speaking, group night was a complete waste of time in terms of trying to evaluate individual talent and potential. Not nearly as entertaining as last year's group show either. Kind of a big yawn. However... 

Tuesday night did reveal, at least for me, a couple of potential frontrunners emerging. First of all, Didi the waitress from LA. What a voice! Really special, unique. And seemingly her own style, not just another imitator. I'm looking forward to hearing more from her. 

The only other one who stood out for me was Crystal Bowersox. She's the one who sang Natural Woman. She put her own unique spin on it and comes across as knowing exactly who she is and what she can do. Whether or not she can jump through all the karaoke kontest hoops is another question but she's off to a great start. Tonight's show made it appear at the end (in the teaser for next week) that her moving on is a dicey proposition. I doubt it. Geez, I guess I should go check out those websites that purport to list all the top 24 and find the answer there, but from what I heard last night it's probably not necessary. She'll move on. 

Tuesday's show opened with Katie from the Boston auditions singing an extended clip which showed her in a very positive light. For me though she was singing someone else's style, not her own. Does she have something unique besides a great voice and solid music fundamentals? She could but I didn't hear it. AI is making her into one to watch. I hope they're right. The more good singers the better. Last year will be very hard to equal, let alone top. 

So far, for me, just two standing out from the crowd. Didi and Crystal. Anyone else have some early favorites? Anyone else find 'group night' a big yawn this year?


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

AI was a Colossal Bore this week imho. The only good thing was getting to hear Crystal Bowersox sing in a fairly extended clip (by AI pre-24 standards) near the start of Tuesday's show. She is something special. 

Siobhan Magnus made the cut to 24. What a name! Sounds more like a Serbian-Swedish contestant on The World's Strongest Man.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I wonder if they will do something to whiten Crystal's teeth.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I wonder if they will do something to whiten Crystal's teeth.


:lol: My wife and I thought the very same thing.:brush:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Glad to see that Andrew Garcia squeeked by. I'd like to hear more of him, but I realize that his take on Paula's "Straight Up" might have been a fluke. Way too soon to tell.


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd br very surprised if Garcia didn't make the top four, minimum. Talented, talented singer, with a great personality and a good story - he's got it all covered, IMO.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, having gotten to this point in the show, it will be tough to watch next week. If I pick this up again next year, I'll take _jodyguercio's_ advice and start at Hollywood week. The whole thing was slow and full of fake nostalgia and even more fake suspense. It was all I could do not to walk away from this week's shows, but I stayed hoping for a glimmer of what was still to come.

As of yet I don't think I've seen enough of anyone to really say whether or not they are good singers or have good stage presence.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't even start the reviews until the top 24 start competing, Stuart. Even last year didn't deserve audition coverage.

Agree with you, Bluto ... Garcia seems to stand out. We'll have to see if it holds.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> :lol: My wife and I thought the very same thing.:brush:


Has there ever in the history of internet message boards been a more appropriate time to employ the :brush: smiley?

:lol::lol::rolling::lol:

Bravo my TravelHD pining friend, Bravo.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I wonder if they will do something to whiten Crystal's teeth.


 An easy fix.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I wonder if they will do something to whiten Crystal's teeth.


 A much harder job is to cover up or gloss over a lack of talent. Some 'gorgeous' contestants found that out the hard way.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> An easy fix.


Not sure they'll ever get that dinge out.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

HDG said:


> Not sure they'll ever get that dinge out.


I hope it doesn't mean she's a smoker. I think any teeth can be bleached to a pearly white. Then again, i'm not a dentist....


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> I hope it doesn't mean she's a smoker. I think any teeth can be bleached to a pearly white. Then again, i'm not a dentist....


Probably is, but that alone shouldn't get them that yellow. Unfortunately, I'm inclined to believe there's a hygiene problem also.

FWIW, I'm not a dentist either.


----------



## LlenB2520 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think Andrew Garcia may be the underdog that takes the AI title this year....you never know


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, having gotten to this point in the show, it will be tough to watch next week. If I pick this up again next year, I'll take _jodyguercio's_ advice and start at Hollywood week. The whole thing was slow and full of fake nostalgia and even more fake suspense. It was all I could do not to walk away from this week's shows, but I stayed hoping for a glimmer of what was still to come.
> 
> As of yet I don't think I've seen enough of anyone to really say whether or not they are good singers or have good stage presence.


I enjoy watching the auditions, but they are what they are and you've described it to a Tee. Last years "Top-36" was a departure from the normal Top-24 and I thought it was a bogus failure at the time .. Very glad they went back to the Top-24 format. The real singing part is always fun to watch and that's where the real critique can begin.

There are some real good singers in the group this year .. A few I'm kinda surprised made it over others, but when you look at them, you have to realize that glitz and back story win over vanilla sometimes .. It's still a TV show. Overall I think it will be a good group.

My early final 2 picks .. Andrew Garcia & Crystal Bowersox with some props to Lilly Scott & Todrick Hall.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

LlenB2520 said:


> I think Andrew Garcia may be the underdog that takes the AI title this year....you never know


Agree, assuming he can weather the competition. We didn't get to see much of him during the auditions, so I hope he can sound as great when the show goes live. What little we saw blew me away. _[fingers crossed]_


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

AI finally gets down to the business of a singing competition tonight. 

It's time to hear ALL the contestants for more than a few seconds, tonight (girls) and tomorrow night (boys). 

No more reading tea leaves. :allthumbs


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> AI finally gets down to the business of a singing competition tonight.
> 
> It's time to hear ALL the contestants for more than a few seconds, tonight (girls) and tomorrow night (boys).
> 
> No more reading tea leaves. :allthumbs


Yep. Looking forward to it.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

HDG said:


> Yep. Looking forward to it.


 You might want to close your eyes while Crystal Bowersox sings. Fewer distractions.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> You might want to close your eyes while Crystal Bowersox sings. Fewer distractions.


Yeah, just the audio, please!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm holding my breath hoping that I'll like tonight's outing better than the audition phase. I probably won't watch it live, but I should be able to discuss it by Thursday morning.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm holding my breath hoping that I'll like tonight's outing better than the audition phase. I probably won't watch it live, but I should be able to discuss it by Thursday morning.


I think most of us are of the same opinion. The auditions were a wash ... let's hope the live competition picks up the pace a bit.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

A Very Exciting Show Tonight!

Here is my Ranking, 1 to 12, Best to Worst: 

1) Ashley Rodriguez. A dazzling smile and great teeth! Possibly the best ever seen on AI. 

2) Katelyn Epperly. Probably the whitest teeth of all the girls. Pearly white pearls. 

3) Michelle Delamor. I like how both her upper and lower teeth both show when she smiles. For a lot of people you only see the tops. 

4) Katie Stevens. A really great smile and teeth. Very well-proportioned incisors. Good dental history and upkeep evident in every smile. 

5) Paige Miles. Excellent tonsils! On that last high note you could literally count all the teeth in her upper mandible and they were all there. A nice tongue too (often overlooked). 

6) Janell Wheeler. A nice smile, natural, with solid white coverage and polish. There might have been a couple of fillings though. Hard to tell for sure. 

7) Haeley Vaughn. Big Lips, Big Teeth, Big Smile. A bit too much of everything. Not as white as some of the other contestants but still good. 

8) Lacey Brown. Pretty teeth but not memorable. Kind of average in terms of whiteness and straightness. A couple of fillings visible too. Not bad though.

9) Lilly Scott. Her teeth didn't stand out for me. She dyed her hair white but forgot about her teeth. AI is about standing apart. Disappointing but hopefully she will be back next week and do better. 

10) Didi Benami. Ok teeth, again nothing memorable. Thin lips need botox. Probably has some cavities she's trying to hide too. Not impressive but not disqualifying. Could be a dark horse that shows improvement as the season progresses. 

11) Siobhan Magnus. Not acceptable. I saw some slightly crooked teeth while she was singing. Hasn't she heard of B-R-A-C-E-S. Hello?! How does she expect to compete with the likes of Ashley and Katelyn?? 

12) Crystal Bowersox. Yikes! How on earth did she make the Top 12 Girls, let alone the Top 50? A chimpanzee would be ashamed of those teeth! She needs to be voted off right away. She has no business being in the same zip code let alone the same room with Ashley Rodriguez. 

I think it's pretty clear where these Top 12 girls rank. With only a couple of dingy disappointments these are the very best Top 12 girls EVER on AI!! Absolutely Dazzling! I can't wait for next week now.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok, yeah, I was having some fun with the teeth thing but really that list is more or less my ordering for the actual singing, only in reverse. Having said that, none of them brought much. 

All the hype about how this was going to be the "best year yet," overflowing with mega-talent. No. Not even close, at least with the girls. About 7 or 8 of them are just karaoke kontest kontestants, and not even particularly good at that. The 4 or 5 who bring something unique aren't that special either, at least from what I heard last night. I still like Crystal and Didi best (from what they did previously) but they need to show up a lot bigger next week. 

Moral of the story: Stand Out Talent is not common. How many people auditioned for this season of AI? Thousands? Tens of Thousands? And last night was the best of the bunch for the girls? It really shows how rare and special such talent is. Last season had three of them and we got spoiled. The ones not quite at that level were pretty darn good last year too. This year is shaping up more in line with reality. 

I hope there's something to get excited about with the boys tonight or I won't even be watching much longer this season. Even with a DVR it won't be worth it. A crashing bore last night.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't see a better place to post a general AI comment so here it goes. 

A lot of us have been complaining that the contestants were not really amateurs in the past. This year there appear to be quite a few true amateurs. Shouldn't we be happy about that? I would be if the talent was stronger. It's fun to watch a 'diamond in the rough' dug out of the ground, cleaned, cut (better, sharper through constructive criticism), polished, and shined. It can only be done though if a suitable stone is there to begin with. Otherwise all the cleaning, cutting, and polishing in the world won't amount to much. 

I do expect this years "crop" to get better. And we may yet be surprised by some of the talent, in a good way. In part that may be because we now have such low to no expectations that just about anything will meet or exceed them. 

For a true amateur last week's live performance(s) must have been terrifying. A lot of them were visibly shaking on stage. No one can do their best under those circumstances, let alone a true amateur. So I'm going to watch this week and hope for the best, hoping that out of the cauldron of last week's debacle will rise some unique and interesting music-making. The girls, in particular, have a few who are capable of it. The boys, well, it could get ugly.... 

I will make one prediction though. The judges will be extra nice, even Simon, trying their best to make positive comments and be supportive. No one connected with the success of AI wants a repeat of what happened last week. A few more shows like that could lead to the end of the franchise.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> I will make one prediction though. The judges will be extra nice, even Simon, trying their best to make positive comments and be supportive. No one connected with the success of AI wants a repeat of what happened last week. A few more shows like that could lead to the end of the franchise.


I somewhat agree with this comment, but I thought the Judges were pretty nice last week as it were. Even Simon wasn't quite his gnarly self.

Plus, Ellen was kinda feeling her way. I'm actually happy with Ellen's addition now that it's played out, but she looked like a rookie last week. I expect her to get better as well (probably quickly since she is a seasoned performer).

The best news for the contestants, though is that now they have been through it once .. second time should (and better) be better.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I’m still surprised the drummer (Jim Morrison) dude is gone. I expected big things from him. I was hoping to see him bust out the drums.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Ellen is a trainwreck out there. She's completely out of her element and utterly unable to articulate a coherent opinion since--surprise--she's not from the music industry and has no idea what she's talking about! The other three are true heavyweights--they paid their dues to be there. Ellen's there to make jokes, except they're not funny. It's painful to watch her search for a musical term to describe a performance, but she just freezes and then defaults to some generic pablum phrase that your grandmother would use. 

They carefully create a deep shade in her neck area, but in HD you can clearly see the advanced turkey neck going on--she's way, way too old to be critiquing kid singers for a kids' market.

She and Simon will be gone next year, replaced by 2 pros, as it should be. That's why Olympic judges aren't hired off the street. They need to be experts to make expert judgments. Music producers are like musical doctors--highly competent pros with deep training and experience. 

Ellen is just playing one on TV. But she's operating on real patients up there. Isn't that called "malpractice"?


----------

